# Bútorrestaurálás, hangszerjavítás, faipari munkák



## sanbert (2009 Február 3)

Sziasztok!

27 éves erdélyi származású magyar állampolgár vagyok. Munkát keresek kanadában. Bútorrestaurálást, hangszerjavítást és faipari munkát szívesen vállalnék. Ammenyiben tudsz segíteni, kérlek jelentkezz.
[email protected] 

köszi


----------

